# Caught ths bass



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wodering why it had a tail fin was full of blood never seen this before


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't really see it in the picture, but their tails get bloody and torn up from fanning their spawning beds. It is the right time for that so that's my guess.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It was working the spawn


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you i never seen this before glad i relesed her i just know were thers one pretty big one theres got to be more never thought they would be there and i have been catching a lot of 3 to 5 inch ones twoo fishing for white bass


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I should show you the pic of the big bass I caught bloody mess. Has like no tail fin haha


----------

